

Microsoft may offer a network appliance that will turn your hardware into Azure - DiabloD3
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/battle-google-amazon-microsoft-offers-cloud-hardware-device/

======
Someone1234
Too much bullshit not enough substantive information.

Microsoft already give away Hyper-V with Server 2008/R2 and 2012. You can
already spin up and down instances remotely, manage them remotely, and do a
whole host of things "Azure" allows you to do.

What is this article trying to announce? Can an engineer tell us, the
marketers have clearly got too wrapped up in their bullshit buzzword nonsense.

